# Meet "Friedman", my new budapest tumbler



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I resisted buying any birds at the Pageant of Pigeons until I saw "Friedman".
I couldn't take him home on my flight, so he stayed at a friend's for a week and I just picked him up today at the Hapyco Loft auction in Sacramento.

(that was really fun!!! the last bird went for $1800!)

He is not 100% buda - I forget what he's mixed with, it was either gansel or vienna HF. I have to find out because his brother (purchased by this guy Mike) had really great markings!! I am going to pair him with a Buda stork hen and see what I get I think. He is really sweet and cute, and not skittish like some other small breeds I saw. The budas seem pretty mellow. I love him!!! He is so TINY!!! He is about half the size of a regular pidge.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pleased to meet you, Friedman! You are quite the cute and handsome petite pigeon! Thanks for the photo, Karijo! That must have been a very good racing pigeon that went for $1800.00 today.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Friedman's a real cutiepie, Karijo, get aload of that eye he's giving you.
Half the size of a feral, huh? Well, he's gonna love his new digs, congrats
to you both and hope Brooklyn isn't feeling unimportant these days...

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my! Isn't he an interesting pij! Look at those EYES! Beautiful color too. Love his small beak!

His name fits him, Karijo!!

Long and and prosperous life to Friedman with love and hugs! 

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! I WANT ONE!
Man, pigeons are just so cool, there is a variety for everyone


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, if you guys think he's cute, wait til there are pics of baby Budas posted in here. There is nothing cuter than a baby Buda.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, want to see some neat pictures? Go to www.flickr.com/groups/fancypigeons/pool/
Look on 2'nd page, 4'th row down, first picture, and you'll see what I mean about cute baby Budas.
Datyl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, want to see some neat pictures? Go to www.flickr.com/groups/fancypigeons/pool/
> Look on 2'nd page, 4'th row down, first picture, and you'll see what I mean about cute baby Budas.
> Datyl


OMG .. that is way, way, way too cute! Here's the image ..










Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Don't you just want to nuzzle and kiss that baby? There's a lot more neat pics in here, and more Buda pics, especially, but nothing as cute as this one.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Terry,
> Don't you just want to nuzzle and kiss that baby? There's a lot more neat pics in here, and more Buda pics, especially, but nothing as cute as this one.
> Daryl


Yes, that little one is just beyond precious! Indeed, there are some wonderful photos at the link you gave.

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm so happy you all like him!! He is such a sweety and his coo is ADORABLE. it's... _smaller_ than a regular coo! I just love him!

Last night was hysterical. I was trying to go to sleep, with Brooklyn in his regular bookshelf in the living room, and Friedman and the satinette in their bathroom quarantine cabins. Brook is doing his regular nighttime talking to himself before bed... all of a sudden I hear the satinette answering back - and then Friedman chiming in! It was so funny, they each sound so different!! It went on for quite a while, I loved it.

Anyway - if anybody would like a little grizzle (black and white) buda boy for themselves, I am going to have one or two that need homes. Oh my gosh, Friedman and Brook are talking... Friedman sounds like a high "woo woo woo!" where Brook's is much deeper. it is TOO CUTE!!! What a yappy yapperson! He is really a talker! I'll post more pics of the grizzle boys when they get here. 

Oh wow, the babies are way too cute. I just love these little blockheads.
heheh

Brook is really enjoying hearing the other birds, though he hasn't been allowed to see anybody yet (well, he did get a sneak peek at the Satinette when FeralPigeon was here, LOL). Brookie will always be my number one, I'll miss having him sleep in the living room once he's moved into the coop, but I guess I will have to let him sleep with the other pidgies. I'll still have him indoors a few hours a day though for snuggling and to harass the dogs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love Friedman!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little charmer!!: p


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

karijo,
I would love one or two of the budas, but it's so danged cold up here in Maine right now, I wouldn't even want a penguin shipped to me right now. Maybe next year.
Daryl


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

pigeonmama, by next year I will hopefully have cute little babies!
oh i just love this little guy, he sat in my lap quietly and let me pet him and rub his little blockhead. he is so funny.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK. Friedman is a brute.

I'm involved in an abusive relationship with a scrappy little half-pint runt of a pigeon who is _quite_ pleased with his tiny self after every beating I receive.

What a little blockhead! I thought Brooklyn was bad.... geez. He comes across all sweet and innocent, but then wing slaps a-plenty, and then jumps in your hand... then kicks your butt with his face. His beak is too short to grab hold of me so he just goes berzerker style at me, shaking his little square head all over my hand, _"I kick your butt with my head!!! I doing it! I doing it!!" _

when I finally put him back in his cage he grabs a corner of paper towel and shakes it around like a little dog, cooing and carrying on like a jerk. 

help! i'm surrounded by weirds!!

why can't anybody be normal in my house? 
*grumble*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I missed this thread. He is adorable.

I took in a feral from the rescue center, the friendliest pigeon ever... until he settled in. He definetely was someones pet as first he wanted nothing to do with the other pigeons but would only sit on our shoulders "talking" away all day long. After three days he started biting us and he does so to this day. He will come up to me just to bite and slap me. His name is No, cause that is what he hears most often. Luckily he found a mate and I don't get all that much attention anymore.

Reti


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

He is _not _adorable, he is a... eensy teensy sneaky bully. I think he's got a split personality or something. "Look at how cute I am! I want to cuddle! No! I lied! Watch me kick your butt! Now watch me kick this paper towel's butt!" What really steams me is how proud of himself he is about the whole thing afterwards. 


how about i just... flick him a little ways.

_just kidding._ no flicking. 

p.s.

I love the name "No". that cracks me up. i'm changing all my animals' names to "ow, quit it" effective immediately.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, kari jo,
If that little blockhead gets to be too much for you to handle, just send him to Maine. He can bite, wingslap and paper towel wrestle all he wants here, with me.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry, Karijo, but I'm laughing so hard, it's hard to see the screen for the tears!!

Your thread reminds me soooo much of those stories (like the 12 Days of Christmas), that start out sooo beautifully, then self destruct toward the end!! 

And, Friedman is sooo cute...then again, so are many sociopaths!! ROFL 

Of course, Mr. Squeaks thinks Friedman is HIS type of pij!! Squeaks heartily approves of Mr. Friedman and his actions! However, Squeaks isn't known for being "mr. nice pij" many times either! 

I certainly wish you the best! Squeaks is just egging Friedman on!! 

Do keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> well, kari jo,
> If that little blockhead gets to be too much for you to handle, just send him to Maine. He can bite, wingslap and paper towel wrestle all he wants here, with me.
> Daryl


oh, believe me. i'll _send_ him.

post office probably wouldn't even take him on account of his being a *Hazardous Material* i'll stick half a 2 cent stamp on him razza frassa....


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Sorry, Karijo, but I'm laughing so hard, it's hard to see the screen for the tears!!
> 
> Your thread reminds me soooo much of those stories (like the 12 Days of Christmas), that start out sooo beautifully, then self destruct toward the end!!
> 
> ...


Friedman is pleased with Squeaks' support, and would like to know if Squeaks would like to take a Ninja Class with him. He'd like to be able to scale the wall and roundhouse kick me in the face when I least expect it. 

oh, you should hear the "Outside Language" he's throwing around right now...

"lemme go! i gonna poke your eye out! rawwwr!!! RAWWWR!! i'm about to go *godzilla* on this place!!! fft! ffft!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks like hes giving you the ol stink eye there lol gotta love a scrapper


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> OK. Friedman is a brute.
> 
> I'm involved in an abusive relationship with a scrappy little half-pint runt of a pigeon who is _quite_ pleased with his tiny self after every beating I receive.
> 
> ...


...LOL....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

karijo said:


> Friedman is pleased with Squeaks' support, and would like to know if Squeaks would like to take a Ninja Class with him. He'd like to be able to scale the wall and roundhouse kick me in the face when I least expect it.
> 
> oh, you should hear the "Outside Language" he's throwing around right now...
> 
> "lemme go! i gonna poke your eye out! rawwwr!!! RAWWWR!! i'm about to go *godzilla* on this place!!! fft! ffft!"


Actually, Karijo, Squeaks is a *S*uper *P*ower *P*igeon and a Black Feather expert in Wing Fu, Beak Strikes and other forms of martial pigeon arts! He has taught others who wanted to join the SPPs. 

Squeaks says that Friedman is a PERFECT candidate for an SPP! He is a natural in OVERT and SNEAK ATTACK techniques! 

SPPs are called upon whenever there is pigeon injustice or to thwart *Dorian von Nastypuss,* who belongs to our member, Pete Jasinski. Dorian is a cat and determined to become ruler of the world! FAT CHANCE according to Squeaks and the other SPPs!

We have had SPP adventures featuring Feather (Wonder Woman), who works closely with *Squeaks *(the Caped One) on assignments and myself (Scorpio Power).

Other SPPs talented member pijies:

*Stratton* and the troops: *CHBs* (Lady Tarheel)
*Unie*, who is blind (Pidgey)
*Tooter* (Victor)
*Pidge* - a.k.a. _Hidden Cobra _(Dezirrae)
*Darth* (Tressa)
*One Eye Jack *(Lwerden)
*Piper* (Teresa)
*Gertrude* - deceased, but helps "in spirit" AND *Doodles* (ALVIN, who has also written SPP episodes)
*Kali*, _the Destroyer_, *Katie *- a cat, *Thistle,* a GIANT Rabbit known as _Attila the Bun _(Georgina)

So you can see that Friedman will be in GREAT company and fit right in!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

well maybe karijo he just thinks your just sooooo pretty that he feels the need to get your attention and keep it lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL I can relate I have not one but *three* bad boys who like to abuse me, Misty, Muffin, and now MaGee. Oh! I just realized their names all start with M! For mad pigeon?! First they flirt with me then they beat me up! I guess they feel they have to keep the staff in line.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah I see alot about those abusive relationship on Dr Phil all the time maybe you should write him an email for some advice on that lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> why can't anybody be normal in my house?
> *grumble*


Ummmm .. normal is BORING!  Friedman may be a tiny bully, but he sure sounds delightful in his own little way!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I think Friedman looks like a pigeon version of Stewie lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

you know something I see the resemblance lol tooo funny hahahaha  sashas got a good point there lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

this picture of a young friedman type pigeon shows that they got plans wayyy before they reach the maturity level of a normal pigeon lol








just look at that brain mass ,so much it pushes the eyeballs out the sockets lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness how cute!


----------

